# Dandelion greens



## amyrothmeyer (Sep 14, 2014)

I was so excited to find some dandelion greens at my local grocery store today, and since I didn't have anywhere to get then before I was wondering do they freeze well so I can have fresh dandelion greens to feed my redfoot this fall/ winter?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Sep 14, 2014)

My experience with dandelion is that it doesnt freeze well. It gets mushy, but it doesnt mean the nutrient or fiber value is gone, just a lot juicier. Kind of like deep frozen vegg at your grocery store. Doesnt hurt to try it.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 14, 2014)

No greens freeze well, but you can dry them. Check online for "how to dry dandelions." And you can try blitzing it in the food processor and see if your tort will eat veggie mush. Some people blend it with mazuri or mix them with chopped lettuce. 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 14, 2014)

Try keeping the leaves in a closed container, (i use tupperware type) in cold water in the refrigerator. Mine can last over a month his way.


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 14, 2014)

You can also order seeds and plant them. They sprout and grow very quickly.




May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Smazril (Sep 14, 2014)

How much of the dandelion greens do you feed daily? Terry (sulcata) is about 2.5kg and she LOVES these. I found them at whole foods. She eats grass in the yard too but I'm not sure how much she should eat daily. She is a rescue that had a crummy start so the fact she's eating makes me happy but I don't want to over do it!


----------



## amyrothmeyer (Sep 14, 2014)

I fill his bowl about half greens and half mazuri pellets everyday, I put fresh food in every morning. He usually eats about half his bowl everyday


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 15, 2014)

Mazuri really isn't good for everyday  Twice a week could be better 
I tried freezing greens during the first winter I had my russian, and it worked great! Until I tried to feed them. And they defrosted of slimy, soggy piles of mush that he avoided like the plague. 
TortoiseSupply.com has great seed mixes, and mine grew in a week... or started too


----------



## Jabuticaba (Sep 15, 2014)

Smazril said:


> How much of the dandelion greens do you feed daily? Terry (sulcata) is about 2.5kg and she LOVES these. I found them at whole foods. She eats grass in the yard too but I'm not sure how much she should eat daily. She is a rescue that had a crummy start so the fact she's eating makes me happy but I don't want to over do it!


I have Hermannis. They're little, so about 3-4 leaves per meal, along with a variety of greens and flowers. 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## ascott (Sep 15, 2014)

Pick a couple of 2 or 3 days per week, on those days...let the torts eat as much of the dandelion as they can stuff in....also the flowers are fantastic for them....this is such a great food that offering it in piggish amounts will do wonders for the tort, especially if as you described, the tort was not kept in the best situation before....also, if the tort was in less than favorable conditions before, I would also be sure to offer daily warm water soaks for at least 3o minutes....


----------



## ascott (Sep 15, 2014)

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/vegetables-and-vegetable-products/2441/2


----------



## Smazril (Sep 16, 2014)

Great! Thank you ascott. 

Sarah



ascott said:


> Pick a couple of 2 or 3 days per week, on those days...let the torts eat as much of the dandelion as they can stuff in....also the flowers are fantastic for them....this is such a great food that offering it in piggish amounts will do wonders for the tort, especially if as you described, the tort was not kept in the best situation before....also, if the tort was in less than favorable conditions before, I would also be sure to offer daily warm water soaks for at least 3o minutes....


----------

